# Battle Front Gaming and R/C - Grandville, MI - Pavement



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Posted this in the Onroad section and got no response.

We have quite a thread going over in the OffRoad section. The dirt track is taking off nicely and we are getting good turnouts.

We do have an approximately 32 x 60 paved track with 8 foot lanes in the parking lot. It has not seen much use but we have had a small group coming out on Friday nights with Associated 18Rs. We ran the 1/14 scale 2wd Carismas on it last summer.

Bottom line, the track is perfect for 1/12 and smaller electric onroad. Thought I would start pushing it a bit more and see what kind of interest there is in running an organized event on Friday nights.

We are located in Grandville, MI.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Not a single response? Oh well, I guess we could use the extra parking.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The track looks nice but it is a drive from Cleveland !!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

That it would be Bud. 

I know you used to make it over this way on occasion when Rivertown Racers were in existance about 10 or more years ago. I used to be quite involved with the club and remember you being around.

I really enjoy the small scale equipment. There are so many options out there and it so much less expensive to run and the racing can be just as competitive.

We had a really good indoor season running 1/18 scale dirt. Just haven't been able to get it to carry over to pavement.

John


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats too bad it looks like an awsome track wish i had some onroad stuff anyone running coverted onroad mini ts or 18ts


----------

